# Butts, Butts and more BUTTS!!!



## Oceantoad (Mar 8, 2022)

Attention all hands....Meijer grocery stores here in MI have their Bone-In Pork Butt Roast's on sale for .99 a lb.  Sale is on until the 12th.  There is a limit of two per person.  But it does not state how many trips you can make to Meijer between now and the 12th.  Or does it state how many trips you can make to your car in the parking lot.  Just letting you know that their on sale.  Good Luck!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2022)

One of our local grocery store chains had the same sale this past weekend and same limit of two. My freezers are full so I didn't get any I need to cook some stuff to make some room 
It is a good price considering the way prices have gone up lately


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 8, 2022)

That is a great sale price.  I just bought one at HyVee for $1.98 per lb. and thought I got a good deal.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

Area Food Lion has picnic shoulder @ .99


----------



## Oceantoad (Mar 9, 2022)

I think I have an illness!!  (Not trying to brag, just listing what I currently have).  I have 9 butt roasts in the freezer right now.  With all of my pork loins,(purchased a few months ago), the bone in pork roasts, all the sausages/bratwurst/ breakfast sausage I've made recently, 2 chuck roasts, 20 lbs of 80/20 ground chuck and 15 lbs 70/30 hamburger I have pick up on various sales and a  23lb Turkey Then there is the chicken I have been getting on sale.  Probably 50-60 lbs.   I have no more room in my house freezer or chest freezer in the garage.  I still want to buy more.  My sister has a small chest freezer at her house that she has only a few items in.  I was thinking of getting some more pork butt roasts to put in there until i get some time to grind, mix and stuff some more sausages.   I have plans on building a smokehouse, but it probably will not be completed until late spring or early summer.  once completed I want to branch out into cold smoked items, smoked sausages, beefsticks, backboard bacon, smoked cheese and some smoked fish.  Do I have an illness?  When is it time to say enough is enough? I'm not paying full price for these items.  Only when there is a great sale going on.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

Oceantoad said:


> I think I have an illness!!  (Not trying to brag, just listing what I currently have).  I have 9 butt roasts in the freezer right now.  With all of my pork loins,(purchased a few months ago), the bone in pork roasts, all the sausages/bratwurst/ breakfast sausage I've made recently, 2 chuck roasts, 20 lbs of 80/20 ground chuck and 15 lbs 70/30 hamburger I have pick up on various sales and a  23lb Turkey Then there is the chicken I have been getting on sale.  Probably 50-60 lbs.   I have no more room in my house freezer or chest freezer in the garage.  I still want to buy more.  My sister has a small chest freezer at her house that she has only a few items in.  I was thinking of getting some more pork butt roasts to put in there until i get some time to grind, mix and stuff some more sausages.   I have plans on building a smokehouse, but it probably will not be completed until late spring or early summer.  once completed I want to branch out into cold smoked items, smoked sausages, beefsticks, backboard bacon, smoked cheese and some smoked fish.  Do I have an illness?  When is it time to say enough is enough? I'm not paying full price for these items.  Only when there is a great sale going on.


I think there was just a thread on this, it's not an Illness, you just have passion and are prepared!


----------

